# Ever been to a Nice Timeshare in the Pocono's?



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 30, 2011)

The closest travel destination to me, beyond NYC(which i'm not fond of) is the Pocono's, so when i first started looking that was where my primary searches were...but after researching it a bit and from everything i've read and heard...All of the timeshares in the Pocono's are run down and poorly managed....

Is there ANY timeshare in the Poconos that you would buy into? I've spent a lot of summers and winters there at a friends camper/trailer, some of the best times i remember were in the pocono's, but i don't really talk to him that much any more...and miss it...

What about renting? Anything worth renting into just to check out? If you were forced to buy a TS in the pocono's and had a choice of ANYONE, which one would you choose?

I'm asking here, mainly because of the huge amount of marriot owners...you guys are kinda picky with quality...so if a place is half decent to you....It'll be amazing for everyone else


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wyndham has new units built--Crestview.  That would probably be your best option.  Can be booked using Wyndham points.


----------



## senorak (Jun 30, 2011)

I own at Shawnee River Village, (one of the more "rustic" TS), and also have stayed at quite a few of the Poconos TS.  Would I buy (again) in the Poconos?  Probably not.  Would I trade or rent?  Yes.  
Like you, it's a fairly short drive for us to the Poconos, (about an hour and a half).  The reason we bought in the first place, (our first purchase resale), was due to the fact we had young children, and it was a short drive.  Had everything we needed:  a decent unit w/ plenty of space, several pools, and plenty to do in the area.  While some of the newer resorts have more "fancy" units, more ammenities, etc....they still don't compare to the higher end TS like Marriott.  Keeping that in mind....my favorite is the 3BR unit at Villas @ Fairway (Bushkill).  Huge units, plenty of space for family to spread out, good location off route 209 (easy drive to Bushkill Falls, a bit longer, but still easy drive to Camelbeach).  

We are heading to our home resort at Shawnee in a few weeks.  Didn't get around to depositing it this year, and with the kids' busy summer schedule, it is easier to go up for several nights and let them bring a friend or two.  The unit is definitely NOT "high end".....but it has room for everyone and full kitchen.  We plan to go canoeing, visit the pools, CamelBeach water park, play golf, etc.   Will check out the new Wyndham units while I am there....as I'm sure they will be calling for an "owner's preview". 

Deb


----------



## e.bram (Jun 30, 2011)

Owners's preview means freebies.
        signed
         A Moocher


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 30, 2011)

*Willowbrook at Lake Harmony*

Willowbrook at lake harmony is newest TS and part of split rock resort.
I could exchange into that resort with my Worldmark in late June. They have quite new waterpark and TS owners (even exchangers) get discount for waterpark, eating, etc...
There are three restaurants and the prices were reasonable and food was good for the price.
Unit is clean and nice, but not as nice as marriott or westin, but still B+.
There was sand beach and lake, you can do fishing in lake.
It is II 5 star resort.
I would not buy there, but I don't mind exchanging to there again. MF was quite reasonable, for 2BR lock-off unit, it was around $500.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 30, 2011)

I stayed at Willowbrook as well---and was happy with that exchange.

Pat


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 30, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Willowbrook at lake harmony is newest TS and part of split rock resort.
> I could exchange into that resort with my Worldmark in late June. They have quite new waterpark and TS owners (even exchangers) get discount for waterpark, eating, etc...
> There are three restaurants and the prices were reasonable and food was good for the price.
> Unit is clean and nice, but not as nice as marriott or westin, but still B+.
> ...





#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I stayed at Willowbrook as well---and was happy with that exchange.
> 
> Pat



Is that part of Split Rock?  Looks like i should put in an Ongoing Search for next Summer


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 30, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Willowbrook at lake harmony is newest TS and part of split rock resort.
> I could exchange into that resort with my Worldmark in late June. They have quite new waterpark and TS owners (even exchangers) get discount for waterpark, eating, etc...
> There are three restaurants and the prices were reasonable and food was good for the price.
> Unit is clean and nice, but not as nice as marriott or westin, but still B+.
> ...



Back in the DVC/II days, someone traded their points in for Willowbrook. They were very happy with their stay.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 30, 2011)

I stayed at Ridge Top Summit, which was brand new 7 years ago.  The detached house is as good as any high end resorts in Orlando.  There are two bedrooms, a separate bathroom and a huge hot tub outside of the bathroom. The unit is huge, and all furnitures were new.

However, the same resorts also have old buildings in terrible conditions.  I would not stay in those.

I had a conversation with a tuggers two years ago.  He owns Ridge Top Summit and said renovation of all old buildings have been completed and they are very nice.  I have no opportunity to verify that.

My experience with Pocono is quite positive.


----------



## sail27bill (Jun 30, 2011)

Ride--Thanks for starting this thread.  I have often thought of purchasing a getaway for the poconos but concerned about the condition of the units.  I have heard good things about Willowbrook but that the cost of using the waterpark was very expensive.  Also they tend to charge you extra for some of the amenities.  Does anyone know if this is still true?  The waterpark aspect would be great but if it was very costly, it might put a damper on the trip.

Anita


----------



## e.bram (Jun 30, 2011)

Harrison, NY:
You should look at Cape Cod and RI.


----------



## sail27bill (Jun 30, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Harrison, NY:
> You should look at Cape Cod and RI.



Thanks e.bram.  I plan on going to RI shortly, but staying in a hotel.  At some point I will check out timeshares there as well for future vacations.

Anita


----------



## SunSandGirl (Jun 30, 2011)

regatta333 said:


> Wyndham has new units built--Crestview.  That would probably be your best option.  Can be booked using Wyndham points.



I toured this resort 2 years ago and it was very nice!  They were just completing the larger units at the time.


----------



## BM243923 (Jul 1, 2011)

We are going to Tanglwood Resort in a month.  I hope it is a nice resort.

Anybody been there lately, otherwise I can report back when we return mid August.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 1, 2011)

What about the Berkshires?  Wyndham has Bentley Brook up there, for starters.  I imagine there are others.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jul 2, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Is that part of Split Rock?  Looks like i should put in an Ongoing Search for next Summer



Yes, there are 3 parts to Split Rock---and Willowbrook is superior to the other two.


----------



## DaveHenry (Jul 2, 2011)

*Wyndham Crestview units are very nice*



regatta333 said:


> Wyndham has new units built--Crestview.  That would probably be your best option.  Can be booked using Wyndham points.


We've stayed in the Crestview units (still need to write a review!).  They are very nicely designed and decorated.
We will definitely go back.


----------



## foreverloves (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect the thread a bit, but I had the same question - just was posing this to the hubby tonight.

I have family members that own at Shawnee & also at the Galleria (Split Rock) and from what I have seen/heard, I haven't been impressed.  Galleria seems real old and run down now.  But the Poconos are very close to us.  We own Marriott so we're picky...but really want a lock off, prefer EOY or possibly annual, and a 2 bedroom with amenities for kids.  Willowbrook seems like a good option, but I'm listening if anyone else can provide any other ideas.  The ones that are more 'rustic' might not work for us, as we have a young daughter.


----------



## foreverloves (Jul 6, 2011)

DaveHenry said:


> We've stayed in the Crestview units (still need to write a review!).  They are very nicely designed and decorated.
> We will definitely go back.



Can you buy deeded weeks there?  And is there a fee for 'every little thing'?  My sister owns a Wyndham in the Poconos...I forget where...but it seemed like she was charged for every little thing.


----------

